# Winery, Hermann Missouri



## The Barbarian (Jul 25, 2016)




----------



## Gary A. (Jul 25, 2016)

Nice,  Try a conversion to B&W and see what you get.  That barrel room is worthy of France or California.

(As I keyboard, I am sipping on a glass of Lorenzi Zinfandel.)


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 26, 2016)

Is that @Gary A.'s man cave?


----------



## Gary A. (Jul 26, 2016)

The


jcdeboever said:


> Is that @Gary A.'s man cave?


A great start ...


----------



## The Barbarian (Aug 14, 2016)




----------

